# Yoshi loves her new BIG baby sister!



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

My babies adore eachother. Yoshi ( the cockatiel) is only 2 months older than our newest and she loves her. Lol nanday just let's yoshi chew on her beak and try to preen her. It's hilarious!


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Cuteness overload! They look adorable together.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

that is very cute  glad they like each other!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww that is to cute, I love the second pic


----------

